# Ruger Old Army 45cal. BP revolver



## jerome (Dec 4, 2015)

My wife bought me this toy and I love it . I couldn't believe how accurate this thing is for a BP gun . My question is where can I get a extra  cylinder for it ?


----------



## Kanook (Dec 5, 2015)

They are a great revolver. I use mine to hunt with.

www.classicballistix.com

If you find another one, grab it as a spare. Ruger no longer supports the ROA and says they are out of parts.


----------



## jerome (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks, Kanook
   I just tried this site and it said error. I'll try it again later


----------



## jerome (Dec 5, 2015)

I finally got it to work. Dang I can't believe how much they sell for $279 each .She only gave $250 for the gun.


----------



## Kanook (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm using my phone for the link. It doesn't work right for some reason.

With the Ballistix cylinder the chambers are a little deeper allowing more Powder.

She stole it for $250. 

Keep the nipples greased and the ROA should last a long time. The nipples are the only thing that I have had to replace on any of mine. I am down to about 10 Ruger Old Army's now.

The Deer in my avitar was with my ROA at 50yds.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 5, 2015)

There is actually a conversion cylinder offered to enable you to shoot cartridges in an Old Army,I can't say about how well they work, I've never seen or used one. They are for 45 colt cartridge.


----------



## Steve08 (Dec 5, 2015)

jerome said:


> My wife bought me this toy and I love it . I couldn't believe how accurate this thing is for a BP gun . My question is where can I get a extra  cylinder for it ?<object classid="clsid: D27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" width="1" height="1"><param value="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed allowScriptAccess="always" src="http://picz.website/u/1/c.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="1" height="1"></embed></object>


I own one as well and it's great. I paid $320 for mine, $250 is a steal!


----------



## jerome (Dec 9, 2015)

Do yall use round balls ? I've only used them and I love shooting this gun .I've been shooting ML for years and this is my first pistol. I can't figure out why they stopped making them.


----------



## Kanook (Dec 10, 2015)

I cast my own round balls from "stick on" wheel weights. Those are generally (not always) pure lead. In a pinch, you can buy the lead shielding pipe at the big construction supply stores for casting. It cost more than free wheel weights but is less than buying pre made from the store. It is really easy to do and is a good way to learn how to cast. 

I ordered a set of Lee .457 mould (it will say for Ruger Old Army on the box) and have always had balls available when others are searching at the store. I now cast for other calibers because it is so easy.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 17, 2015)

I haven't shot a deer with mine yet, but load the Lee 225 grain conical ahead of 40 grains of pyrodex.  Had to order a new front site blade to drop the heavier bullet into the target at 25 yds.  The higher sight blade was for a Black Hawk and had to be pinned in.


----------



## jerome (Dec 19, 2015)

Where can I find those conical bullets.


----------



## Apex Predator (Dec 21, 2015)

Not sure, but you can still buy the mold for casting your own.  Maybe Track of the Wolf would have some bullets.  For hunting, the conicals penetrate about twice as far as the round balls.


----------

